# Houghton lake



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone interested in a houghton lake outing in february? *BIG TIM*


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Sounds good to me as long as we have Decent Ice.

Count me In!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Sounds good to me! Please note that the Higgins Lake Winterfest is the 19th of February this year!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I' d like to pop up there for that.
Dennis


----------

